

Google suspended dev account and took down Google Play Apps. Need your help - k_sawyer

We run dating sites, and the app that was removed from Google Play store is designed and uploaded by ourselves. What this app does is simply providing functionality of our website so our users can do everything on their phones or tablets instead of having to go to our website.<p>The app has been on Google Play store for a few years and has accumulated tens of thousands of downloads.  Google said they&#x27;d determined that the main purpose of our app was to drive affiliate traffic to a website. But like I said, this is not true at all. We&#x27;re not an affiliate of any website. Our website runs totally independently. Besides, inside the app there&#x27;s no pointing to other websites at all. How can we possibly manage to drive traffic to another site without links? . We want to know which part of our app violated the policy, not just a vague statement like &quot;Violation of the spam provisions of the Content Policy&quot;. We want to know what needs to be done so GP will reinstate our developer account.
======
EnceladusQ
This is why I've been getting really annoyed with Google, everything is
automated, but the systems aren't even close to being perfect. It will be
difficult to find a human at Google to talk to, but I think it's your only
choice so you can talk them through it.

